
Python hello world script - cosme12
http://copitosystem.com/python-hello-world-script/
======
socaller
I think this would be better if they did it with flask. That way they will get
introduced to pip and it will display in their browser which is familiar and
would still only take about 5 minutes.

------
makecheck
It’s funny, Python is probably the only language whose canonical “hello world”
code had to _change_ during the language’s lifetime.

